# Looking for "Peeler" reps



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Could anyone point me in the right direction? I'm looking for some 18" peeler reps for an A3. 
Thanks a bunch! opcorn:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> Could anyone point me in the right direction? I'm looking for some 18" peeler reps for an A3.
> Thanks a bunch! opcorn:


 TP?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You should just get the real deal. I don't think it'll break the bank. How many peelers are we talkin'?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Don't know if this is the real deal or not but seems to do the job pretty well.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> You should just get the real deal. I don't think it'll break the bank. How many peelers are we talkin'?


Oh yeah, you have to go with the originals. 

Are these true three piece peelers?
:laugh:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

I got my Talladega's from my friend who owns a Golf R. You might check various classifieds in forums to see if anyone who owns a Golf R is selling theirs.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Could anyone point me in the right direction? I'm looking for some 18" peeler reps for an A3.
> Thanks a bunch! opcorn:


I will be getting my wheels soon, they are not reps but my oem 18" 5 optics titanium wheels (only 2k mi) will be for sale after that.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

http://www.peelersplus.com/audi/18-wheels/au530-18-silver-et35-wheels-set.html


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Hartmann wheels

http://hartmannwheels.com/audi-wheels

Although I see an OEM set go up for sale about once a month on Craigslist or in the classifieds section of the forum and they tend to sell for a little less than new reps. Also, 18" peelers shipped as a wheel option on some A3s not sure the width or offset of those though.

If I had space to store them I'd love to get a set of 19s for my car.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Well this thread got all serious and ****. :thumbdown:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

ceese said:


>


:thumbup:
deeeeew eeetttt!

love my Hartmanns!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Well this thread got all serious and ****. :thumbdown:


How's this?


magnuson NF-18 peeler

http://www.bid-on-equipment.com/detail~id~135166.htm










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. The Potato Peeler is specially designed for peeling potato, taro, pachyrhizus etc.The machine is widely used for restaurant, hotell, messhall and other vegetable processing units. 

2. The Potato Peeler is an ideal peeling equipment owing to high peeling rate, low breakage, automatic operation. 

3. We can satisfy you by different types of potato peelers


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Anything named Magnusson is beast, I am convinced.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

ceese said:


> 3. We can satisfy you by different types of potato peelers


Okay, now to get THAT image out of my head...!  :sly: :what:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> http://www.peelersplus.com/audi/18-wheels/au530-18-silver-et35-wheels-set.html


I'm not sure if et35 would work.



ceese said:


> Hartmann wheels
> 
> http://hartmannwheels.com/audi-wheels


Hartmann only carries 19" Peelers for the A3. I need 18" wheels. Thanks for the effort though.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> I'm not sure if et35 would work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hartmann only carries 19" Peelers for the A3. I need 18" wheels. Thanks for the effort though.


I'd still look for an OEM set on the forum classifieds or craigslist but here you go.

Ebay Reps
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-Audi-A3-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


Front Size 18x8.0 
Offset 45 
Rear Size 18x8.0 














Audi OEM wheels 58860 starting at $199 each

Wheel# A-58792U10, 2010 AUDI A3 Wheels A3 Rims

http://www.finishlinewheels.com/AUDI/A3/2010/A-58860U20/


OEM Audi A3 wheel #58860 18" x 7.5", 5 Lug, 112mm Bolt Pattern
http://www.allfactorywheels.com/products/2009%2d2012-Audi-A3-18"-58860.html

http://www.originalwheels.com/audi-wheels/a32009rims.php


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ceese, thanks so much! I appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## gettingbj (Sep 26, 2012)

Did these ever come in black OEM?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

gettingbj said:


> Did these ever come in black OEM?


No.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

20's... make it happen!

http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...-peelers-with-hankook-v12-255-2f30zr20&cat=48


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

gettingbj said:


> Did these ever come in black OEM?


http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...title=audi-peeler-wheels-8-5x19et-43mm&cat=48

:vampire:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> 20's... make it happen!
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...-peelers-with-hankook-v12-255-2f30zr20&cat=48


After having 19s on my car - I would never run 20s - completely unpractical.



krazyboi said:


> http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...title=audi-peeler-wheels-8-5x19et-43mm&cat=48
> 
> :vampire:


That's tempting $1200 for a set of new wheels refinished in whatever color you want. If I had a white or silver car hyper black would look pretty good on this wheel set.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Hartmanns are so expensive. If Im gonna buy a knockoff wheel why would I pay factory prices????


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

ceese said:


> Also, 18" peelers shipped as a wheel option on some A3s not sure the width or offset of those though.


These shipped on my 2010 A3 with the sport package. They are beautiful looking wheels, though I eventually sold mine for something substantially lighter weight (19 pounds vs 27.5 pounds ea.)

Factory specs (for the A3) are: *7.5 x 18 x ET54* and the wheels are manufactured by Ronel.

Ultimately, I like the fit and appearance with my 8.0 x 18 x ET45 wheels now: I think with the factory spec Peelers, you might want to consider spacing them by 10-15mm.


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

biff2bart said:


> Ultimately, I like the fit and appearance with my 8.0 x 18 x ET45 wheels now: I think with the factory spec Peelers, you might want to consider spacing them by 10-15mm.


These came with my '09's sport pack as well. Definitely need spacers to make them look good. I'm running 10mm front/12mm rear, and it's still not super aggressive, but i'm also only running H&R sport springs.


----------

